

Fancy: first bootstrapped language targeting Rubinius VM other than Ruby - tianyicui
http://rubini.us/2011/02/23/introduction-to-fancy/

======
railsjedi
Rubini.us is looking like it's starting to gain a really solid community
behind it. I'm looking forward to switching to it in the near future (probably
if/when Heroku starts supporting it)

This article is making me wish could make CoffeeScript run within the Rubinius
VM, and have access to the same objects and libraries of my Rails app.

Wish I had time to build that. Maybe someone smarter than me with some free
cycles could take this project on :-)

------
SingAlong
Nice. It looks like the syntax is inspired by Javascript and Ruby.

A previous blog post on the Rubinius blog mentioned that they'll be talking
about a Language Toolkit sometime soon.

~~~
swaits
Or Smalltalk maybe?

------
bakkdoor
Btw, here's a list of current features I forgot to link to in the post:
[https://github.com/bakkdoor/fancy/blob/master/doc/features.m...](https://github.com/bakkdoor/fancy/blob/master/doc/features.md)

~~~
pdelgallego
I have this little scheme that I am writing (just for the sake of it), It
would be great if you can write some blog about how to generate Rubinius
bytecode.

So far I have been compiling to C, but I just created a horrible mess.

~~~
bakkdoor
Yeah, I'll probably write up some of the stuff I've been doing with Fancy
soon.

------
itsnotvalid
I am seeing more people trying Rubinus VM to build languages / port languages:
see <https://github.com/vito/quanto> for example.

------
ejdyksen
I think the more accurate term is self-hosting:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-hosting>

~~~
tianyicui
Bootstrapping is accurate and used in many compiler related texts.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bootstrapping_(compilers)>

------
drivebyacct2
Is it petty of me that the unmatched single quotes drive me insane?

~~~
rst
Perhaps not --- but avoid exposure to Lisp.

(Unmatched single quotes are the easiest way to embed literal S-expression
data inside Lisp S-expressions representing code.)

~~~
thefool
And ocaml, where you need them for polymorphism.

~~~
riffraff
and scala, where they also represent symbols

